# Kurt Rambis says Love could be out for season



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> DALLAS (AP) -- Minnesota Timberwolves coach Kurt Rambis says there's a chance that All-Star forward Kevin Love could miss the rest of the season because of a strained left groin.
> 
> Love sat out Thursday night's game against Dallas after he was hurt in a 127-95 home loss to Sacramento on Sunday.
> 
> ...


http://www.nba.com/2011/news/03/24/kevin-love-out.ap/index.html


----------

